# Leaking Toilet Mystery



## c---p (Jun 8, 2015)

hey all,

A grout line that extends from underneath our toilet is showing signs of being wet and has expanded about 1 inch over the past week. This is perplexing because we stopped using this bathroom 5 days ago after we noticed the darkened grout.

It is also funny because last summer (around the same time) I had a similar thing happen that resulted in me replacing the wax ring 3 times with different setups until I used the mamma of wax/foam replacement rings, replaced the supply line and even got a new toilet!!!

I have checked the supply line for drips, etc but didnt find anything and this water is coming out the front of the toilet

I am wondering if anyone has had this issue or knows of something that might cause a very slow leak from the underside of the toilet????

the toilet is on the second story of our house and we are on septic, if that makes a difference. I also tested the toilet by flushing it 5+ times in a row but did not change the rate of wet area growth. I am so confused...thanks for any help or advice


----------



## nealtw (Jun 8, 2015)

Wecome to the site.
The wax ring comes first but water does funny things and travels in strange ways. If water gets between the sub floor and the tile it could be from anywhere.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 9, 2015)

Could it be a condensation issue. This is the time of year they really sweat.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 9, 2015)

Sewer line backing up, seal around the vent on the roof leaking causing water to run down behind the wall.


----------



## c---p (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks all. Will continue to try and find the source before I pick up the toilet.

Joecaption I'm not sure I follow what you're saying, if it was sewer backup wouldn't I see it on the first floor also?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 9, 2015)

Did you use the wax rig with the plast in it to funnel into the pipe.


----------



## frodo (Jun 9, 2015)

here is what you do...scrap the grout/caulk from around the bowl to floor.

then,,lay on the floor with a flash light,  and some toilet paper.

get up close and personal

have your life partner flush the toilet numerous times as you watch for seepage

use the paper to dry the area COMPLETLY before running the experiment

if your toilet is leaking you should be able to find the source by following the water

right off the bat, places to looky see

where the water hooks up
tank to bowl conection
cracked tank or cracked bowl

floor to bowl leak

then....if you need to pull the bowl

before slapping a wax ring on and doing the high five

buy a mechanical pipe plug..stick it inside the sewer pipe ..tighten up

fill pipe up with water above plug

check the flange to pipe glue joint for failure

then if no leaks...use 2 {two} wax rings instead of one.

smoosh theem together  {oh gross}  to make a rope,,place on the bottom of the toilt bowl horn
NOT the wax ring.
set terlet.....

turn water on,  lay on floor and inspect for seepage. if all is good

do the fist bump and throw in a snoopy dance...pee in the damn thing







[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1d7Omb4fUI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1d7Omb4fUI[/ame]


----------



## c---p (Jun 9, 2015)

nealtw I did use the wax ring with plastic flange to funnel into the pipe.

Good instruct Frodo, will keep testing but having a hard time getting the grout to dry out with all the humidity. No actual water is seeping, only signs of wetness in the grout.

Keep on keepin on.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 9, 2015)

point a small fan at the wet spot or directly at the toilet. Leave it there for a day or two. I'm with Bud that it's a sweating issue.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2015)

sweat ing as you speak will happen when cold water is in a container that is in a warm humid room. This toilet was not flushed for a few days,  Room temp water in the bowl and tank, no sweat.:2cents:


----------



## frodo (Jun 10, 2015)

you can stop the tank sweat by wrapping the tank in one of those horrid shaggy, 1970 looking tank sweaters

the kind you buy at wally weird   rug,seat cover and tank sweater.

the trick,,is to completely wrap the tank..if you cut off the ambient air, it will not sweat


does the terlet come on by itself every once in a while?   if so,,tank leak


----------



## c---p (Jun 10, 2015)

Even during the days we weren't leaving our drips and drops I was flushing to try and see the leak. I also checked the float to make sure water wasn't running every so often, adjusted it just to make sure.

I placed a fan in front of the throne to try to dry the area. I also added a small amount of water to another spot to compare the drying times and found that a cap full of water looks like lake superior compared to the original spot. Which has actually stopped growing over the past day and a half.

I appreciate all the help and am determined to solve this and not go through the same thing I did last summer.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2015)

Are you sure it is wet and not something that run down the front of the toilet that stained the grout.


----------



## c---p (Jun 11, 2015)

So I tested it by flushing ten times with the paper towel underneath, flash light and head to the floor and got nothing. 

I put some water in another spot to compare and they are a match, so i dont think its stained. Plus 2 days ago when the humidity broke it started drying up. So far it hasn't expanded again as we haven't used it since I tested.

At this point I think its condensation  , Ill give it another few days and if it changes it will have to come up


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 11, 2015)

a new toilet is no guarantee that it won't sweat. I have tried those kits, where you glue styrofoam to the inside of the tank as an insulation barrier. it kind of works.


----------

